# Ball Python Rubs



## dcads29775 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi all, just a quick question. If you were to get RUBS from these guys, which ones would be best for ball pythons from juveniles through to adults. Thanks

https://rubs-r-us.co.uk/12-really-useful-boxes


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

To be honest this varies greatly depending on the royals - as royals can grow at very different rates and also have different personalities. Some are shy and will prefer to almost never leave a hide, but some can be active and enjoy exploring and climbing - things a RUB is never going to be able to adequately offer an adult. 

A 50L or 64L Rub which is the same floor space but 64L has slightly more height, will not offer much space to a large adult female for example. Probably enough for her to sit in her hide and nothing more. This may be the most efficient way for breeders to keep them but is not necessarily the highest quality of life, and does not make a good display so it really depends what you are looking for. Bear in mind that an adult male might only be 900g in weight whereas an adult female might reach up to 2.5kg in weight so there is a big difference.

I keep fresh born hatchlings in 5L RUBs then move up to 12L once established and feeding. From there I go straight to 50L and from that I would advice a nice 48x18x18" (or larger) display tank if you're just keeping one or two as pets and don't need a large racking system.

In my opinion there is no RUB big enough to adequately provide all the things that an adult female royal python needs in respect to exercise, stimulation and enrichment. Of course I'm sure there are plenty who will disagree with me and I'm not trying to be negative about those who do keep adults in RUBS.


----------



## dcads29775 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Athravan, I should of said what my plans were for my snakes. My plans are to have a couple on display which i prob use 3ft vivs. But also Im wanting to make a small rack for breading project :2thumb:


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

33L and 50L are the most common for a rack system for adult royals.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I use a 70L for my adult male royal (1.4kg).


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Although 33 and 50L are most common for breeders and their racks. I wouldn't really suggest using them for your royal. Given the opportunity royals can be quite active and exploring snakes. The bigger the better seems to work well for myself and other royal keepers.


----------



## cagnaj96 (Nov 6, 2010)

I use to have my royals in 4 foot vivs each but due to circumstances i no longer had to space, so i put them in 50+ltr rubs. But im not liking it so im finding a way of getting them back in the vivs :2thumb:


----------

